
Teenagers are better behaved and less hedonistic (2018) - pjrule
https://www.economist.com/international/2018/01/10/teenagers-are-better-behaved-and-less-hedonistic-nowadays
======
anoncoward111
That's because everything they do is monitored and posted online before they
have any career reputation whatsoever.

Oh and they're being billed maybe $300-600 a month in student loans while
working a job that pays $1600 in an area where rent is about $700

